

YC Demo Day: Why I Pitched BARE Foot + Tips for Being Relaxed on Stage - jkresner
http://hackerpreneurialism.com/post/81222695099/pitching-airpair-bare-foot-tips-for-relaxed-on-demo-day

======
swederik
This looks incredibly useful for researchers, though you'll need to offer a
lower price.

e.g. I'm a neuroscientist. Say I have a question about whether or not to
perform fiber tractography through brain regions that show hypointense
lesions, like in multiple sclerosis. There are probably a few thousand people
that could give decent answers to solve the problem, and less than a hundred
that could directly answer it more-or-less definitively (since they are likely
to be the eventual paper's reviewers).

I'd certainly be willing to pay to get that answer up front. Especially when
the alternative is doing your best and having to redo the analysis and rewrite
the paper later.

------
aerosmile
While pitching barefoot might not work for everyone, watching the referenced
TED talk and the Tropical Thunder scene are highly recommended!

